# Amgen Tour of California 2019



## jetdog9

Host cities announced... No Mount Diablo but probably Mount Hamilton. 

https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/host-cities-map?utm_source=12.5+-+Host+City+Unveil


----------



## 4Crawler

jetdog9 said:


> Host cities announced... No Mount Diablo but probably Mount Hamilton.
> 
> https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/host-cities-map?utm_source=12.5+-+Host+City+Unveil


Maybe can ride out and catch the Mt. Hamilton descent. Might have to scope out some possible viewing locations before then.


----------



## jetdog9

The descent's no good, they whoosh by too fast. Gotta head over to the other side and catch them climbing. 

Usually pretty good crowd on the Hamilton climb. Not so big it's a pain but enough to make it festive. 

Route isn't confirmed yet but I hope they do Ham. Not really sure how they'd get from Stockton to Morgan Hill without it and they mention the altitude that matches it.


----------



## Number9

The linked Amgen post states "climbers will face […] the Diablo Mountain Range outside Stockton where they will reach an elevation of 4,625 feet." Mount Hamilton only reaches an elevation of 4,265 feet. Typo?

Also, what would be the likely route from Stockton to Morgan Hill? If they descend Quimby, a great spot to view the race would be the uphill section of Quimby starting at HW130/Mount Hamilton Road.


----------



## jetdog9

They've come down Quimby at least once before and it makes sense. That spot you mention is a great idea. There's a hairpin on the back side of Mt. Hamilton I like to sit at if they go that way.

Anyway my guess would be down to Patterson, Del Puerto Canyon > San Antonio Valley Rd (up and over Mt. Ham) > down Mt. Ham > down Quimby... but we'll have to wait and see.

That route would essentially be 130+ miles with 8500 feet of climbing. 

Or they could go through Livermore and go up Mines road... 130+ miles and 10000+ feet of climbing.

Either way, Mt. Hamilton in the way but they're still saying expect a sprint finish?


----------



## SNS1938

What about the Rancho to South Lake? A couple of options, I'm not sure if they'll do the one where they go right over to Nevada and then back that grade from Nevada and drop straight into South Lake or what. 

Plan is to spend a few days in Tahoe and ride some stuff before watching them on the Monday.


----------



## Retro Grouch

I sure miss the ToC ITT stages in and around Solvang. Hopefully they'll consider it again in the future.


----------



## 768Q

SNS1938 said:


> What about the Rancho to South Lake? A couple of options, I'm not sure if they'll do the one where they go right over to Nevada and then back that grade from Nevada and drop straight into South Lake or what.
> 
> Plan is to spend a few days in Tahoe and ride some stuff before watching them on the Monday.


Do you mean Mt Rose from the Reno side? Rode that early this year at Stetina's Sierra Prospect, would love to see them all go up that. 16 miles of climbing ;-)


----------



## JSR

Retro Grouch said:


> I sure miss the ToC ITT stages in and around Solvang. Hopefully they'll consider it again in the future.


I’ve been to a couple of those. Big crowds, loads of fun. Plus the route is my all time favorite for wine tasting by bike!


----------



## StillKeen

768Q said:


> Do you mean Mt Rose from the Reno side? Rode that early this year at Stetina's Sierra Prospect, would love to see them all go up that. 16 miles of climbing ;-)


No, I think/thoguht they did that other climb that drops right into south lake. I'll have to google it again. 

Any idea when the actual routes come out?


----------



## jetdog9

Stage 2: Mostly up Highway 88/89, as if going to Kirkwood and then South Tahoe.
https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/route-2019/mens-stage-2-may-13-2019

Stage 3: Going through Livermore, up Mines! On the other side, it's down Quimby.
https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/route-2019/mens-stage-3-may-14-2019

Here is the whole 2019 route overview site:
https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/route-2019/2019-route-overview


----------



## Number9

Just looked at the start list: https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/uploads/watch/2018-atoc-mens-roster-5-13-18.pdf An awesome roster of world-class sprinters!


----------



## jetdog9

That was last year... they haven't announced this year's teams and riders yet. There will be top level World Tour riders, but I wonder if there will be less of the elite sprinters with all the climbing. Sagan has always done this race, wonder if he will this time....


----------



## Number9

Sorry, my bad. Got snookered by the date at the top of this page: https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/the-race/teams

If Sagan and a healthy Cavendish show up, it should be interesting.


----------



## jetdog9

Velonews article on the race, they say it should still be mainly a sprinters' race and top contenders are expected:

https://www.velonews.com/2019/02/analysis/four-conclusions-about-the-2019-tour-of-california_483194


----------



## Number9

2019 list of participating teams is out:
https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/the-race/teams

Per Cyclingnews, many top sprinters will be participating:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour-of-california-announces-2019-teams

Our company, Splunk Inc. is the tech sponsor for Trek-Segafredo (Splunk> logo on sleeves and bum) so I might be able to participate in the VIP section for the Stockton to Morgan Hill stage! If not, I'll view from the intersection of Quimby and Mt. Hamilton Rd.


----------



## ivh

*Time to arrive for Hamilton ascent/descent*



jetdog9 said:


> Stage 2: Mostly up Highway 88/89, as if going to Kirkwood and then South Tahoe.
> https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/route-2019/mens-stage-2-may-13-2019
> 
> Stage 3: Going through Livermore, up Mines! On the other side, it's down Quimby.
> https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/route-2019/mens-stage-3-may-14-201
> 
> Here is the whole 2019 route overview site:
> https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/route-2019/2019-route-overview


Any recommendations for what time to arrive atop Hamilton if you want to watch the end of the ascent?


----------



## jetdog9

Mt. Ham KOM is estimated 1:54 PM - 2:18 PM... You will want to be quite early to find a good spot and beat traffic control.


LocationMiles RiddenMiles to GoTimeRider Sign In - StocktonN/AN/A8:50 AM - 9:50 AMRace Start - Stockton0129.2 mi10:05 AMPatterson Pass Rd Summit - KOM (C2)33.2 mi96 mi11:44 AM - 11:54 AMMines Rd - Sprint44.7 mi84.5 mi12:08 PM - 12:20 PMMines Rd Summit - KOM (C3)47.8 mi81.4 mi12:15 PM - 12:28 PMSan Antonio Valley Rd Summit 1 - KOM (C3)74.9 mi54.4 mi1:18 PM - 1:40 PMSan Antonio Valley Rd Summit 2 - KOM (C3)81.4 mi47.8 mi1:33 PM - 1:57 PMMt. Hamilton - KOM (HC)86.7 mi42.6 mi1:54 PM - 2:18 PMQuimby Rd Summit - KOM (C2)99.1 mi30.1 mi2:17 PM - 2:41 PMSan Jose - Sprint115.9 mi13.4 mi2:53 PM - 3:22 PMRace Finish - Morgan Hill129.2 mi03:40 PM Estimated*


----------



## ivh

jetdog9 said:


> Mt. Ham KOM is estimated 1:54 PM - 2:18 PM... You will want to be quite early to find a good spot and beat traffic control.
> 
> 
> LocationMiles RiddenMiles to GoTimeRider Sign In - StocktonN/AN/A8:50 AM - 9:50 AMRace Start - Stockton0129.2 mi10:05 AMPatterson Pass Rd Summit - KOM (C2)33.2 mi96 mi11:44 AM - 11:54 AMMines Rd - Sprint44.7 mi84.5 mi12:08 PM - 12:20 PMMines Rd Summit - KOM (C3)47.8 mi81.4 mi12:15 PM - 12:28 PMSan Antonio Valley Rd Summit 1 - KOM (C3)74.9 mi54.4 mi1:18 PM - 1:40 PMSan Antonio Valley Rd Summit 2 - KOM (C3)81.4 mi47.8 mi1:33 PM - 1:57 PMMt. Hamilton - KOM (HC)86.7 mi42.6 mi1:54 PM - 2:18 PMQuimby Rd Summit - KOM (C2)99.1 mi30.1 mi2:17 PM - 2:41 PMSan Jose - Sprint115.9 mi13.4 mi2:53 PM - 3:22 PMRace Finish - Morgan Hill129.2 mi03:40 PM Estimated*
> 
> <tbody>
> 
> </tbody>


@jetdog9: awesome, thanks for the (very detailed) data!


----------



## jetdog9

No problem. They used to have these cool cue sheets in PDF format but stopped doing that (I think they still have PDF maps but the cue sheets were really specific). They still have these time estimates on the website for each stage's page, you just have to find the right info tab.


----------



## jetdog9

Not going to make it to my usual favorite spot on Mt. Hamilton backside, but going to ride up Mines to the Junction with a couple friends, pull over when the race catches us...


----------



## Number9

These were taken from HW130 near Quimby. Eventual stage winner Rémi Cavagna being chased by the peloton. Quimby is an objectively difficult descent but Rémi made it look even worse than it is. Not a great descender...


----------



## jetdog9

Nice, we ended up on Mines near the top of the climb by the Junction.


----------

